# Need adsl router for bsnl broadband Urgent!



## katoho (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,need your help buying a new wifi router for my home.I'll be using a 8mbps bsnl connection with max 5 to 8 devices connected at the same time,also i live in a three storey building so ill place the router in middle of the house.The house is around 50 to 60 meters wide so if i place the router in the middle the range i need would be around 30 mts .There is no wifi interference from neighbours as i have no one living nearby,also i dont use my microwave oven much so i think the walls of the house are the only major interference for me.I need a router that can provide strong signal around the house.please suggest a good router for my use also what features should i look for if i can't find the exact model? Will a 300n router do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2015)

you left out the most important part,what is your budget.If it is below 2000 only option is tp-link w8968.


----------



## katoho (Nov 25, 2015)

I actually ended up buying the tp link 8961n as i was in a real hurry,is there any difference between the two besides the usb port? I didn't buy the 8968 because i did not need the usb.I ended paying 2200 rs for it only to find out later that its available on amazon for 1650 rs  ,even the 8968 was available for 1800,it costs 2800 where i bought mine  Anyways i was in a real hurry so i couldn't really buy online and the tp link 8961n is doing a great job with very good signal strength around the house and good speed,its actually doing much better than i expected .Thanks for the help whitestar


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2015)

that model is also fine.the major advantage of that usb port in w8968 is that it supports many 3g usb modems(check the compatibility list on tp-link site).other than this both are basically same.


----------



## katoho (Nov 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> that model is also fine.the major advantage of that usb port in w8968 is that it supports many 3g usb modems(check the compatibility list on tp-link site).other than this both are basically same.


Hmm thanks for the info bro.I won't be using the usb port so i guess thats ok


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, W8968 works as an ADSL Modum-cum-Router (BSNL) and only wireless router (for cable broadband) as well. That's the major difference. W8961N works only with ADSL connections.
The other difference is USB port, you could use it for USB Storage sharing, Printer sharing & to run (compatible) 3G USB modems.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2015)

you can use any modem with more than 1 port as a router for cable broadband.presence of a EWAN port in w8968 just makes it easier to connect & configure.


----------



## katoho (Nov 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can use any modem with more than 1 port as a router for cable broadband.presence of a EWAN port in w8968 just makes it easier to connect & configure.


Hmm good to know,☺


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2015)

Friend, [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] , I have ordered and prepaid for the Netgear D1500 N300 wifi ADSL2+ modem/router through Snapdeal.
Is that a wise buy? 
In fact I tend to change the setup of (D-Link DSL2520U + Tp-Link TL-WR740N  150Mbps wifi router)networking device,for my BSNL Broadband 1445ULD Plan.

Friend,what are your views and remarks on this regard?
Please convey.

I also welcome decision ,reviews, suggestions of all my Friends in this @TDF.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can use any modem with more than 1 port as a router for cable broadband.presence of a EWAN port in w8968 just makes it easier to connect & configure.



But not as wirless router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2015)

why not?a router's job is to give ip to connecting devices,wired or wireless.if a device can work as a wired router then there is no reason why it should not work as a wireless router unless there is some very specific restriction.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2015)

My Netgear D1500 is performing + functioning excellent.
At least much satisfiable than D-Link or Tp-Link when comparing similar like devices.
The setup was a breeze for the "Genie" software provided,which auto detected and displayed on a web browser when FIRST TIME CONNECTION was made.
The BSNL BBG Home Combo 1445ULD network was recognized in no time. I had to change the SSID name and password for Wireless WPA2-PSK(AES) protocol.

Satisfied + Pleased, @TDF friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2015)

good to know it turned out well


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> good to know it turned out well



Thank You Friend.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> But not as wirless router





whitestar_999 said:


> why not?a router's job is to give ip to connecting devices,wired or wireless.if a device can work as a wired router then there is no reason why it should not work as a wireless router unless there is some very specific restriction.



I don't know the reason behind this but it doesn't work as a wireless router. 

For eg. suppose you got a cable internet and you are online as soon as you plug RJ45 into your PC. No login or mac restrictions. If you plug that RJ45 into LAN1 of W8961 (modem cum router, doesn't have an EWAN) and turn on the wireless on it you won't get internet connectivity on the devices connected to W8961 via WiFi but if you plug in your PC in LAN2 of W8961 internet will work. So a Modem cum Router can work as a standalone wired router (basically a switch) but not as a wireless router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2015)

two points to check regarding this.first,check mac cloning is enabled in modem/router.second,dhcp range is similar for wired & wireless ip.always run ipconfig /all & compare the results of wired & wifi device to see where is the difference.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2015)

If W8961 could work as a wireless router only, then there was no need for W8968N with an EWAN port. Right? 
AFAIK know, RJ45 ports are used for LAN only in a Modem-cum-Router. How could one use it for Wireless LAN unless its EWAN?
However there is a tutorial to use D-LINK 2750u as WiFi only Router. May be such tweaks could help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2015)

not necessary,EWAN port offers more simplicity & right connection setting.it doesn't mean 8961 can not be made to do the same thing(like those dd-wrt firmwares which can activate features not originally present based on hardware of router).like i said if a cable net connection can work with 2 devices connected via lan to an adsl router then there is no reason why it shouldn't work with another device connected via wifi.2750u & 8961 are similar in terms of being wifi adsl modem & if one can work as a wifi router then almost certainly other one will too.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 6, 2015)

Most of the modem-cum-routers should be able to run as standalone wireless router unless this functionality is limited by the FW. 
As you said, there should be no reason for it not to work as a wireless router if it works as a wired one unless it is made not to work.

Earlier HW versions of 2750u  can be made to work as a wireless router but the latest HW ver can't. They must have added something which prevents it from working as a wireless router.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2015)

They have replaced Broadcom with some other chip in the new version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2015)

if anyone of you is having such a wifi adsl router working as wired but not as wifi router then can you work with me for some time to confirm/figure out this restriction.


----------

